# Talk Me Out of Buying a Dot RDTA...



## ace_d_house_cat (17/1/19)

Hey guys, 

Dotmod products are great quality and I've always seen people raving about them. I had my heard set on a PYRO RDTA until I cam across the Dot RDTA. I was immediately intrigued, it looks so classy and high end not to mention how well it'll suit my gold DRAG. 

Before I pull the trigger though, at around R600 shouldn't it be more popular? Is there something I'm missing?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (17/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Dotmod products are great quality and I've always seen people raving about them. I had my heard set on a PYRO RDTA until I cam across the Dot RDTA. I was immediately intrigued, it looks so classy and high end not to mention how well it'll suit my gold DRAG.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger though, at around R600 shouldn't it be more popular? Is there something I'm missing?


RDTA's aren't that popular anymore. They have kind of died down which is evident by the lack of new products in this category.

IMO I believe most people have gone over to squonking but if this suits your vape style then go for it! I personally find Dotmod to be a bit hit or miss so I would suggest checking out some reviews before pulling the trigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/1/19)

Thanks for that @Mr. B . Between the wife and I we have two squonk mods as well as a DRAG each. I can't understand why the RDTA is so unpopular because the PYRO (V1) on her DRAG has so many pro's when you compare it to a dual coil RTA, flavour included (taking into consideration price point, value, etc.). Hence the reason me looking for one for myself. 

I'll have an in depth look at this Dot RDTA and report my feedback. Not that it'll matter because (as you say) it's kind of a dying breed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Dotmod products are great quality and I've always seen people raving about them. I had my heard set on a PYRO RDTA until I cam across the Dot RDTA. I was immediately intrigued, it looks so classy and high end not to mention how well it'll suit my gold DRAG.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger though, at around R600 shouldn't it be more popular? Is there something I'm missing?



Dotmod is really not that great anymore in terms of performance. Unless you are going for aesthetics, hold off.

By the way, that RDTA received some terrible reviews if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (17/1/19)

Dotmod - Yesterday’s technology at tomorrow’s prices.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/1/19)

Mr. B said:


> RDTA's aren't that popular anymore. They have kind of died down which is evident by the lack of new products in this category.
> 
> IMO I believe most people have gone over to squonking but if this suits your vape style then go for it! I personally find Dotmod to be a bit hit or miss so I would suggest checking out some reviews before pulling the trigger


No rdta is the new thing, most squonkers just havent realised it. Vapefly, dot, Pyro and few more are bf rdta's. So you cant over squonk, just fill the tank, and you increase your juice capacity by 2ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (17/1/19)

In all honesty, R600 is quite cheap compared to what they sold for a few months back. 

RDTA's have died down though, but if theres one thing I've learnt - those that love RDTA'S will never give them up.

So if you're one for RDTA'S , I'm sure it would be great bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/1/19)

Thanks for all the input guys. This is what makes this forum great, much appreciated! 

Wife's PYRO V1 has been in daily use since we got it so I think I'll settle on the PYRO V2 for myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

